# Lake Erie Smallie In Dunkirk, NY



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Went to hit the smallies over the weekend with 16 guys from around the country- had guys from Texas, Alabama, Georgia, Pennsy, NY, Virginia, Toronto and a few other places. We met up and stayed at a little place in Dunkirk, NY- about 60 miles SW of Buffalo. Fished Lake Erie on May 13-16. The fishing was incredible. Over the 3 days of fishing, the bunch boated nearly 1500 fish. ( No, that's not a typo- 1500 fish.) One boat with 3 guys had over 200 on Thursday. I took a buddy of mine from here with me and we fished Friday and Saturday- over 60 fish for us on Friday. I caught a 5.1 and Bernie caught a 5.3 fish. I caught 4 in the 4 pound plus range and more 3-3 1/2 lbers than you care to see. It was awesome. We did not catch a fish under 2 lbs all day on Friday. Tubes were my #1 bait but Lucky Crafts, Bandits, Rapalas, hair jigs and C-rigged plastics all scored. 

I also picked up my new boat on Friday. ( See the River page for a picture.) It did very well on the big lake. Comfortable and easy to fish out of. 

Erie is a great fishery- clean water and tons of fish. It will be an annual trip from now on. Can't pass up fishing like that.

UFM82


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW! That is amazing. Great job. got any pics?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

but they are all too big to put here- I can't size them to fit. Anybody offer some help?

UFM82


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Cant help witht he pics, dont have a clue about that stuff, cant wait to see the pics though.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Erie is the best as long as the weather cooperates! Those 80-100 fish days bring back memories.  

Danny


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

This pattern will hold for about another month or so- until the water warms into the upper 60's. All you northwestern Ohio guys should jump on this. Presque Isle, Pennsylvania over to Dunkirk, NY- find 15-20 foot of water off the shore and hit with whatever you want. There are MILLIONS of fish there, I swear. It was amazing.

I wish I wasn't 6 hours away. 

UFM82


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

I am heading to Presqe Isle this weekend. Looking forward to catching alot of smallies. I cant even imagine catching a 3 lber let alone 4 and 5 lbs.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

picture help


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

See UFM, all it took for you to catch fish was to change species in which you hunted  Heck, them bass are like fish in a barrel,ask Triton Bill and Lundy  ya can throw in Dale and Shake also. Must be a reason for fishin for bass................... Hey, that smallie action is first class fishin !!! CATKING


----------

